# Montage selber bauen



## ein Angler (21. September 2011)

Hi Leute
Ich brauch mal einen Tipp, mir ist es jetzt da das 2. mal passiert.
Ich angel mit meiner 7M Stippe, weil jetzt viel Strömung am Kanal ist. Beissen auch sehr gut, eine Plötze war so groß das ich dachte ich hab ein Karpfen dran. Fange aber im großen und ganzen Plötzen, so um 20 cm. Nun hole ich meine Rute ein, auf einmal reisst es an meiner Stippe, ein Hecht wollte mir meinen Fang streitig machen. Ganz ruhig denke ich lass mir Zeit, aber mit Tubertini Madenhaken war nix zu machen. Plötze gut 20cm voll zerbissen. Ich hake den Fisch an die Rolle und rein, zack war er wieder dran, geil denke ich. Da habe ich doch den Fehler begangen anzuhauen wie beim Blinker, habe ihn also nicht fressen lassen das wars. Er hat keinen Haken gespürt und ich weiß er steht noch da. Ich nun haben will |bla:. Aber nun zum Thema.
Jetzt dachte ich mir eine Montage wegen der Strömung mit Grungauflage zu bauen. Der Köfi soll an einer Stelle 3-4 M ab vom Ufer knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche sein Dienst tun. Die Frage nun, wie am Besten ohne gehedder den Fisch so zu Haken das er normal schwimmt. Er ist nat. tot. Denke das die Strömung vielleicht hilft. Vielleicht sollte ich eine Handangel nehmen.
Das Spiel hatte ich dort schon mal auch mit Madenhaken. Der Köderfisch war aber dann ab. Der Haken hatte vorn im Maul vom Hecht sein Ankerplatz gefunden. Ich habe den Hecht aber müde bekommen. Er war fertig das hat aber auch gut 20 Minuten gedauert, der Spass. Habe ihn aber wieder schwimmen lassen. Der war gut 80cm.



Also wie baut man sowas am besten. Ratschläge werden dankbar angenommen.
Andreas


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Montage selber bauen*

By the way - kannst Du mal ne Übersetzung nachliefern? Aus Deinem geschriebenen wird niemand schlau.


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. September 2011)

*AW: Montage selber bauen*

äääm ja und sowieso und auf jeden fall. |kopfkrat


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Montage selber bauen*

Na da hat man im AB schon schlimmeres gelesen, hm?
Trotzdem haben die Jungs recht, so´n Punkt oder Komma kostet hier nix extra.

Ich versteh dich so, dass du in einem strömenden Gewässer deinen Köfi auf dem Punkt anbieten willst und dort soll er stehen bleiben, richtig?

Da gibt's einige Möglichkeiten, z.B.:
- lange Stellfischrute
- kurze Raubfischrute in Verbindung mit langer Stippe als Ausleger - oder Knochenmontage  - und andere Systeme aus der Welsangelei, musst dich zum Beispiel hier mal schlau lesen und dir ein für dich machbares System erdenken
- deine "Grundauflageidee" kann man auch z.B. mit dem Greys Paternoster Boom realisieren


----------



## Downbeat (21. September 2011)

*AW: Montage selber bauen*

An sowas wie mit dem Paternoster Boom hab ich auch grad gedacht nur einfacher mit nem stabilen Dreierwirbel.
Eine Knochenmontage erscheint mir für einen Hecht doch eine bisschen grob, oder?


----------



## Jose (21. September 2011)

*AW: Montage selber bauen*

jau, das AB ist grausam, manchmal: in den antworten, in den fragen.

oder dummen kommentaren wie meinen, den ich mir zu verkneifen suche.

allerdings gelingt mir das nicht auch bei dem absolut korrekten thementitel
"*Montage selber bauen"

*also, ich mach mir erst ein paar sonntage und dann...
(ich sag doch: dummer kommentar meinerseits)


----------



## Bobster (21. September 2011)

*AW: Montage selber bauen*

...könnte was werden mit dem Tröt :q


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. September 2011)

*AW: Montage selber bauen*

Hätte er jetzt noch ein paar Präpositionen weg gelassen, wären wir bei einem Text im Stil:
"Alder, geh ich Aldi. Ich und du, später U- Bahn?":c#q


----------



## ein Angler (22. September 2011)

*AW: Montage selber bauen*

Hi Leute habe es nochmal ins deutsche übersetzt.
Vielleicht ein wenig preussisch gewesen, okay|kopfkrat
Nun versteht man es wohl.
Andreas


----------



## kati48268 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Montage selber bauen*



Downbeat schrieb:


> An sowas wie mit dem Paternoster Boom hab ich auch grad gedacht nur einfacher mit nem stabilen Dreierwirbel.
> Eine Knochenmontage erscheint mir für einen Hecht doch eine bisschen grob, oder?


 
Klar ist der typische Welsknochen oder auch die -wippe grobes Gerät. Marc aus dem Ems-Thread berichtet, dass er beim Welsfischen reichlich Hechtangriffe darauf hat. Und da der TE ja was basteln will, könnte er ja eine Light-Version zusammen zimmern.
Letztendlich erwähnt habe ich es, weil viele Welsmethoden genau seiner Idee entsprechen, einen Köfi an Ort und Stelle zu parken.
Der Paternoster Boom hat gegenüber dem Kreuzwirbel Vorteile; er rotiert z.B. frei um die Schnur, klasse für Strömung und/oder lebende KöFis (wofür er auch wohl entwickelt wurde)*.

_*Bevor das wieder ausartet: natürlich nur dort, wo es erlaubt ist |uhoh:_


----------



## daci7 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Montage selber bauen*

Schweres Grundblei, langes Vorfach mit zwei hintereinander geschalteten Drillingen und 'n Köderfisch mit Auftrieb oder ne leichte U-Pose vor den Köfi.

Den ersten Drilling dann durch den Kopfknochen vom Köfi und den zweiten  in die Flanke - So hält der erstens bombig und zweitens wird der von der  Strömung in eine natürliche Lage gedrückt (Auch wenn ich der Erfahrung  nach sagen kann, dass die sog. natürliche Lage vom Köfi überbewertet  ist).

Mit den Längen musst du rumprobieren. bei 2m tiefem Wasser würde ich zb erst 2,5m ausprobieren und so weiter. Aber warum willste den denn knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche anbieten? Ich würd eigentlich eher im Mittelwasser angeln. 

PS: Man kann dabei auch ein schweres Laufblei verwenden und lässt einfach dann soviel Schnur, wie der Köfi auftreiben soll. Bei einem Biss kann man auch, dank zwei Drillingen, direkt anhaun und brauch nicht warten.


----------



## ein Angler (22. September 2011)

*AW: Montage selber bauen*

Hi Leute 
Danke für die Tipps, einer wird zum Einsatz kommen.
Ich habe da auch was gefunden was sich Ballonmontage Fluss nennt. Ist doch sehr nahe an Deiner Empfelung Daci 7
Ich will dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche bleiben weil es jedesmal dort zu den Attacken kam.
Auch bei meinen Kunstködern bin ich eigentlich knapp unter der Oberfläche. Ich habe auch schon ein paar Hechte mit Kunstködern am Kanal gefangen. Nur habe ich das Gefühl das der Kunstköder zur Zeit schlecht geht. Wenn man sich das Wasser ansieht, keine Algen, Glasklar und viel Jungfisch, da ist es wohl schwer was mit Kunstködern zu erreichen. Deswegen mal so.
Andreas


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Montage selber bauen*

Ich kann aus deiner Beschreibung heraus keinen vernünftigen Grund erkennen, warum man mit Kukö keinen Erfolg haben, können sollte?!!
Ich würde da einfach 'nen 3er Mepps Aglia Fluo Firetiger durchziehen und dann sollte der Hecht schon dran hängen, ohne großartiges rumgebastel mit Köfimontage und Co.


----------

